# [SOLVED] Having trouble connecting to steam community



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys 

For abit now i am having trouble connecting to steam community page on steam and on firefox !! i get this error message :

Failed to load web page (unknown error).-118

Failed to load web page (unknown error).

I have had a good look in steam forums and google but found nothing !

Hope you guys can help 
iciboy


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Hey mate,

I think this error pops up when the servers are unavaliable or your Firewall may be blocking steam.

You could try letting it through your firewall.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

How do i find out if my firewall is blocking steam ? 

Thank you for the reply


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

First off, what firewall do you have?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

i have AVG and AD-Aware


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Hey mate,

Is AVG the free version or the whole package (Internet Security)?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Free version (2011)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

I guess you have the Windows Firewall then (for Windows 7).

It is unlikely it is causing the problem then.

A random idea, but try running steam as an Administrator and see if they does anything


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Nope no luck,i asked my friends if they had the same problem and they said no


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Is Steam downloading updates and/or are you using one of your internet browsers as well at the same time? If so it's just your bandwidth getting ate up. From time to time when my internet slows down because my stupid ISP oversold in my area, I occasionally get that error as well. Especially if a game is updating on steam and I am trying to browse the internet, and I look at the community or even sometimes the store tab.


----------



## Marmaladee (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

You can make your steam config back to basic installation by going to your Steam folder in program files and deleting everything besides the Steam.exe and Steamapps folder.

Don't delete the steamapps folder, it contains your games and you'd have to re-download them. Don't delete the steam.exe as it is required to reinstall.

Run steam.exe when you have cleared the other stuff.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

I forgot to mention this earlier and didn't think of it until it was too late to edit my post. Sometimes connection errors and game update issues can also be solved by deleting a file called ClientRegistry.blob, which I may be wrong because i haven't done it in a really long time is located in C:\Program Files\Steam\
However be sure to try what Redeye has suggested with your firewall as well as running Steam as Administrator. Alot of times those two issues are the culprites of problems.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Hey guys thank you for your time.

Steam does update manullay and i also try ClientRegistry.blob but that did not work.
I also


> You can make your steam config back to basic installation by going to your Steam folder in program files and deleting everything besides the Steam.exe and Steamapps folder.
> 
> Don't delete the steamapps folder, it contains your games and you'd have to re-download them. Don't delete the steam.exe as it is required to reinstall.
> 
> Run steam.exe when you have cleared the other stuff.


And that did not work


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

create a shortcut to steam. find the shortcut and right click, go to properties. in the target box go all the way to the end, make a space and type *-tcp*
should look like this_ C:\Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe -tcp_


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*



> create a shortcut to steam. find the shortcut and right click, go to properties. in the target box go all the way to the end, make a space and type -tcp
> should look like this C:\Program Files (x86)/Steam/steam.exe -tcp


I get an error message saying its not valid


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

make sure to put it outside the "


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

I have had this error before.

All you have to do is open IE (Internet Explorer) or any other browser you use (for me its Chrome), and assuming this is your problem:

For Internet Explorer: you can go to tools (if you cannot see tools near the top left press L ALT) > internet options > connections > LAN settings > and make sure "*Automatically detect settings*" is checked and everything else *ISN'T.*

For Chrome: Press the wrench (top right) > options > under the hood > change proxy settings > connections > LAN settings > and make sure "*Automatically detect settings*" is checked and everything else *ISN'T.*

For Firefox: tools > options > advanced > under the connections group box press "Settings..." > and make sure the radio button "NO PROXY" is set.

Also make sure your


SteamForums said:


> Microsoft Loopback Adapter in My Networks


 is unchecked!

NOTE: I am fairly sure that Steam pulls its connection information from internet explorer (noting that Google Chrome uses IEs settings for some reason).

I tested Firefox proxies and got no errors. However, with IE settings enabled I got errors 118 and 109...

So make sure you check Internet Explorer's settings as well.


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Everything is checked (it was alreday like that) and still no luck


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Possible corrupt DNS cache?

Open command prompt and type *ipconfig /flushdns*

Are you able to ping the site at all? In cmd try *tracert www.steamcommunity.com*


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Nope i get reguest timed out on num 6 and over


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Could you paste the log for us? Also the log for *ipconfig /all* if you could.

It sounds like you're being blocked somehow, if it's getting past the first few hops it's unlikely to be an issue on your machine. The Steam Community does use https though so it could be that you have that option disabled in your browser. Check your browser settings to make sure that SSL is allowed.

Is this PC on any sort of University/College/Business network?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

How do you copy it ? pluss its a home pc its started a few weeks ago for no reason


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Having trouble connecting to steam community*

Ok never mind it seems to up and working


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear it 

Did it randomly start working or was it something here which sorted it?


----------



## iciboy (Apr 3, 2010)

i just randomly started working  thank you for your help


----------

